# Martial arts for killing with your bare hands



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, this is a really old article from cracked.com (not the most reliable website). Anyone have any opinions on the order of "deadly martial arts", or on the authors description of the martial arts in question?
http://www.cracked.com/article_16595_6-great-martial-arts-killing-man-with-your-bare-hands.html
Personally, I think Sambo should be further down, and Ken/mpo should be included. 
6.Sambo
5.Muay Thai
4.MCMAP
3.Silat
2.Eskrima
1.Krav Maga
Also, don't know the styles mentioned outside of Sambo, but it looks like in the video at 0:36 the instructors choking his uke, which is illegal in Sambo, unless I'm being blind when watching the video?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 17, 2012)

What a load of *****.
All martial arts include techniques that can be deadly.
In fact you don't even have to know martial arts at all , people get knocked out and die all the time from people who have zero martial arts training and a gut full of alcohol.

I really don't know why Krav always gets held up as the epitome of self defence , there is nothing in it from what I have seen apart from the concentration on multiple attack scenarios , that is not covered in more detail in other systems.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 17, 2012)

Articles like that are written by the ignorant for the gullible. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 17, 2012)

What they both said. 

(Even a boxer could direct a punch toward the throat and cause a lot of deadly damage.)


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw it ages ago. The site is a comedy site with a few craptastic writers posting _facts_ sheets along the way.
And sometimes they just go on downright rants about all sorts of nonsense.

For example: 
Muay Thai is for killing a man with Your bare hands, but Kickboxing is nothing worth mentioning.
Also, Muay Thai is not the only art with elbow and knee strikes.
Eskrima is for killing a man with Your bare hands but only stick fighting is mentioned, and Kali is nowhere to be seen.
Krav Maga is for killing a man with Your bare hands, but not Ameri-Do-Te.

Dont take the site too seriously.
Just about all Martial Arts have a Straight Punch. Straight Punches work. Straight Punches can kill if used repeatedly enough. Therefore all Martial Arts are for killing a man with Your bare hands.


----------



## Buka (Oct 17, 2012)

How dare they? No Ameri-Do-Te? No Sinanju? Harumph.


----------



## Carol (Oct 17, 2012)

Why isn't Silat #1?


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 17, 2012)

Carol said:


> Why isn't Silat #1?


Well, because it isnt Krav Maga. Because Krav Maga is Krav Maga is Krav Maga.

Also, some fun:
Read everything He says about Krav Maga.
Then read:
*#4. The Guy Who Trains in a Martial Art That Requires Explanation*








Not all badasses spring forth from a childhood of back alley knife fights. Some have transformed their hands and feet into killing machines using ancient Oriental magic. Or at least they're pretty sure they have.




[SIZE=-1]I'm one of them. Officially.[/SIZE]​But with all the mysticism and intrigue of martial arts, it's sometimes hard to tell if the Karate Master you're speaking with is a passionate hobbyist or a delusional douchebag. The easiest way to tell is how much he explains his fighting style before you've asked. If a guy tells you he takes krav maga and he's done talking about it, he's a normal person who enjoys krav maga. If he tells you he trains in krav maga and immediately describes the situations where he could use it like the Israeli commandos who invented it because they needed a fighting style that _worked_, you should feel safe using a punch to get him to shut up.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-signs-that-someone-isnt-actually-badass/


----------



## K-man (Oct 17, 2012)

I would think that any martial art, taught properly, is for killing people if necessary.   :asian:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I tried to access the web site from my work computer.  It was blocked and listed as tasteless.  Need anything more be said?


----------



## lklawson (Oct 17, 2012)

Cracked is hysterical.  But it's a comedy site.  Woe betide to he who takes it too seriously.  Turns out (if memory does not fail) that Cracked has something like 4 or more articles that mention or touch upon martial arts, usually to specifically poke fun at inflated egos or McDojoisms.

If you read Cracked, you have to come to it with the realization that it's a crankier version of The Onion.

Which fits fine with me, your Grumpy Neighborhood Cripple Man.

Oh, if you're sensitive about politics, be careful of Cracked also.  They admittedly lean to the left and, while not quite as equal opportunity as Saturday Night Live, poke fun with a pretty broad brush in politics.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Oct 17, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I tried to access the web site from my work computer.  It was blocked and listed as tasteless.  Need anything more be said?


Read it at home.  It's not "tasteless" but it can be offensive if you are offended by swearing, sex jokes, or the politically incorrect.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> What a load of *****.
> All martial arts include techniques that can be deadly.
> In fact you don't even have to know martial arts at all , people get knocked out and die all the time from people who have zero martial arts training and a gut full of alcohol.



QFT!  Agreed 100% on this!  



> I really don't know why Krav always gets held up as the epitome of self defence , there is nothing in it from what I have seen apart from the concentration on multiple attack scenarios , that is not covered in more detail in other systems.



I'm not a Krav Maga authority, I can agree with what you said here, however, IMHO, I think some of the things that seperate KM from other arts, are the following:

Simplicity.  From what I've seen of KM, it's a quick, straight to the point art.  No kata, no fancy terms, simple, easy to remember and apply techniques.  

Now, this isn't to say that WC, Kenpo or any other art, can't be the same.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 17, 2012)

MJS said:


> I'm not a Krav Maga authority, I can agree with what you said here, however, IMHO, I think some of the things that seperate KM from other arts, are the following:
> 
> Simplicity.  From what I've seen of KM, it's a quick, straight to the point art.  No kata, no fancy terms, simple, easy to remember and apply techniques.
> 
> Now, this isn't to say that WC, Kenpo or any other art, can't be the same.



Well, thats just it but. Look at Boxing. It has a much shorter list of stuff in it than Krav Maga, but it doesnt get the same rep.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 17, 2012)

Sean is a _comedy _writer. Don't take it too seriously. I'm a taekwondo 2nd dan, a style he regularly makes fun of, and I'm a fan.

EDIT: I assumed Sean wrote the article. John Hart did. John Hart's an idiot.


----------



## Gnarlie (Oct 17, 2012)

In my experience, the value of Krav is not so much in the techniques, which are pretty generic and feature at least partially in most other martial arts. 

The value lies in the training methodology: highly repetitive, fast, and intense training of scenarios. The defender is left little breathing space or thinking time, forcing instinctive reactions and a high level of fitness and endurance. 

Not to say that any other martial art can't be that way.  I think regardless of MA selected, most people have a go to tech that they favour, and that's probably going to be one of the most damaging. 

Gnarlie


----------



## Instructor (Oct 17, 2012)

Killing a person is no big deal, no martial arts training required.  Any sufficiently heavy object can crush a skull.  The coup de grace is nothing special.  People kill each other all the time with no training whatsoever.  

It's the old joke:

"I hit my husband with a bat plenty of times over the years your honor, he never died before."

Not particularly funny but descriptive.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 17, 2012)

Gnarlie said:


> In my experience, the value of Krav is not so much in the techniques, which are pretty generic and feature at least partially in most other martial arts.
> 
> The value lies in the training methodology: highly repetitive, fast, and intense training of scenarios. The defender is left little breathing space or thinking time, forcing instinctive reactions and a high level of fitness and endurance.
> 
> ...



IMO Krav is very highly overrated. So are "scenarios". 

Fast, intense, repetitive and instinctive sounds exactly like sport training methodology, which is why I laugh when people say "sport fighters can't defend themselves" and go on to advocate something like KM


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 17, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, because it isnt Krav Maga. Because Krav Maga is Krav Maga is Krav Maga.
> 
> Also, some fun:
> Read everything He says about Krav Maga.
> ...


hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 17, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> Sean is a _comedy _writer. Don't take it too seriously. I'm a taekwondo 2nd dan, a style he regularly makes fun of, and I'm a fan.
> 
> EDIT: I assumed Sean wrote the article. John Hart did. John Hart's an idiot.


Agreed. I find "seanbaby's" articles hilarious, John Hart's articles just genuinely annoy me


----------



## Mz1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Any MA has killing techniques.

A simple RNC choke, taught to a brand new, 1 day old White belt in Brazilian jiu-Jitsu...is a killing technique.  If a Boxer knocks you out with his first punch in a streetfight, he now has the option to either go home or stay to stomp your head in repeatedly until your skull caves in and you die.  Slight chance that you may have already died when KO'ed with that 1st punch and landing head first into the cement, cracking the back of your head.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 17, 2012)

Cracked does actually run a fair number of articles that are informative as well as amusing.  This wasn't one of them.  The bit by Seanbaby that Cyriacus linked to is much more accurate.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 17, 2012)

MCMAP for the win.  You jokers are just jealous you're not US Marines.  As the article says, in my day we didn't have MCMAP, so all we could do was kill everyone we fought, and apparently, that's not sufficiently lovey these days.  We had to TONE DOWN our killing system just so you mere mortals could deal with it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> MCMAP for the win.  You jokers are just jealous you're not US Marines.  As the article says, in my day we didn't have MCMAP, so all we could do was kill everyone we fought, and apparently, that's not sufficiently lovey these days.  We had to TONE DOWN our killing system just so you mere mortals could deal with it.


HEY! They arent meant to know that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 17, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> HEY! They arent meant to know that.



It is by will alone I set my punch in motion. 
It is by the Corps of Marines that fists acquire speed, 
the belt acquires color, the color becomes a warning. 
It is by will alone I set my punch in motion.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 17, 2012)

I actually feel a but nostalgic about the days I could spot something titled "Martial-arts-for-killing-with-your-bare-hands" or "Deadleliest arts in the Universe!" and not imediately know that it is either an intentional joke or a load of BS.

Mysticism and ignorance is bliss?


----------



## kodora81 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Cracked, but take everything I read there with a grain of salt. It's purely for entertainment value, and sometimes they provide interesting nuggets of information. I usually get a good laugh out of the stock pictures and the captions underneath. 

I wouldn't take this article too seriously, or put too much debate into it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It is by will alone I set my punch in motion.
> It is by the Corps of Marines that fists acquire speed,
> the belt acquires color, the color becomes a warning.
> It is by will alone I set my punch in motion.


Dont you make me type up a weird remix of Fired Up Feels Good with punching instead.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 17, 2012)

Cirdan said:


> I actually feel a but nostalgic about the days I could spot something titled "Martial-arts-for-killing-with-your-bare-hands" or "Deadleliest arts in the Universe!" and not imediately know that it is either an intentional joke or a load of BS.
> 
> Mysticism and ignorance is bliss?


There was a time when you could see a title like that and NOT think its a joke or BS?????


----------



## Instructor (Oct 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It is by will alone I set my punch in motion.
> It is by the Corps of Marines that fists acquire speed,
> the belt acquires color, the color becomes a warning.
> It is by will alone I set my punch in motion.




long live the mentats!


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Cracked is hysterical.  But it's a comedy site.  Woe betide to he who takes it too seriously.  Turns out (if memory does not fail) that Cracked has something like 4 or more articles that mention or touch upon martial arts, usually to specifically poke fun at inflated egos or McDojoisms.
> 
> If you read Cracked, you have to come to it with the realization that it's a crankier version of The Onion.
> 
> ...


This ^^

The site is more concerned with laughs than historical accuracy.  Just take it in that vein... it's either funny or not, but criticizing the merit of the content on any other level is missing the point.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 17, 2012)

Taekwondo isn't #1, therefore list is invalid


----------



## Egon (Oct 18, 2012)

This is so shame! 

It's to stupid for serious article, and to stupid for comedy article.


----------



## MJS (Oct 18, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, thats just it but. Look at Boxing. It has a much shorter list of stuff in it than Krav Maga, but it doesnt get the same rep.



Probably because people don't view boxing as a martial art.  However, given some of the poor schools that I've seen, I'd rather have a boxer fighting along side me, instead of someone from one of those poor quality schools.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 19, 2012)

MJS said:


> Probably because people don't view boxing as a martial art.  However, given some of the poor schools that I've seen, I'd rather have a boxer fighting along side me, instead of someone from one of those poor quality schools.


Which is tragic, since it has everything that constitutes a Martial Art.
If Sambo or BJJ are Martial Arts, then Wrestling is a Martial Art.
If any art that uses a single weapon exclusively gets to be a Martial Art, then so does Boxing.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 19, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> There was a time when you could see a title like that and NOT think its a joke or BS?????



Yep. At the time I was also pretty sure Spiderman could beat up the Hulk. You were never that young and stupid?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 19, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Which is tragic, since it has everything that constitutes a Martial Art.
> If Sambo or BJJ are Martial Arts, then Wrestling is a Martial Art.
> If any art that uses a single weapon exclusively gets to be a Martial Art, then so does Boxing.



Of course boxing is a martial art.  However, it is generally (and properly) not viewed as a killing art intended for self-defense.  There are a number of techniques in other styles of martial arts intended as 'finishing moves' or 'lethal' moves; boxing has none of those.  I won't get into an argument about how some of the 'killing moves' in some martial arts are not so 'killing', but suffice to say that some, like jumping up in the air and landing on an opponent's chest as he lays on the ground, are most definitely designed for killing and nothing else.  Boxing is not a killing art as it is designed.  Boxers can and have killed each other in the ring, but not intentionally.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Of course boxing is a martial art.  However, it is generally (and properly) not viewed as a killing art intended for self-defense.  There are a number of techniques in other styles of martial arts intended as 'finishing moves' or 'lethal' moves; boxing has none of those.  I won't get into an argument about how some of the 'killing moves' in some martial arts are not so 'killing', but suffice to say that some, like jumping up in the air and landing on an opponent's chest as he lays on the ground, are most definitely designed for killing and nothing else.  Boxing is not a killing art as it is designed.  Boxers can and have killed each other in the ring, but not intentionally.


Of course - Now what about Wrestling? Head Vs Concrete.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 19, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Of course - Now what about Wrestling? Head Vs Concrete.



Again, not intended as a killing art.  Wrestling and boxing in modern-day parlance have evolved as simple sport, not self-defense (regardless of how good they are when used in that sense).  I'm not arguing that any of them are not martial arts.  But with regard to 'killing with your bare hands' as the OP queried, boxing, wrestling, etc, are not that.  They have no killing techniques that are in their systems.  Yes, you can certainly kill someone if you're a good enough wrestler.  Or, for that matter, just a really bad dude, some kind of serious street fighter.  But that wasn't the question.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Of course boxing is a martial art.  However, it is generally (and properly) not viewed as a killing art intended for self-defense.


That rather depends on the time period.  From the 18th Century all the way up through the early/mid 20th Century, Boxing was considered and specifically written of as the "Manly Art of (Self) Defense" and there are even now reports of people seriously injured or even killed by boxers (not frequently in the Ring).

I've republished a number of antique boxing manuals which discuss Boxing as a Self Defense art.



> There are a number of techniques in other styles of martial arts  intended as 'finishing moves' or 'lethal' moves; boxing has none of  those.


It usually shocks people to find out that Boxing actually used to contain (and still does in some cases) a fair number of workable "Pressure Point" techniques.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Oct 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Again, not intended as a killing art.  Wrestling and boxing in modern-day parlance have evolved as simple sport, not self-defense (regardless of how good they are when used in that sense).  I'm not arguing that any of them are not martial arts.  But with regard to 'killing with your bare hands' as the OP queried, boxing, wrestling, etc, are not that.  They have no killing techniques that are in their systems.  Yes, you can certainly kill someone if you're a good enough wrestler.  Or, for that matter, just a really bad dude, some kind of serious street fighter.  But that wasn't the question.


Again, all the way up through the early/mid 20th Century, there were certain Western wrestling styles that contained (little used but well known) techniques which could easily result in serious injury or death.  Heck, the Fireman's Carry (Kata Guruma) was only recently fully banned from Collegiate style wrestling because of its propensity to break necks and cause permanent paralysis, even from the kneeling position, never mind the Back Heave (Ura Nage). 

I know most people don't think about it, but Catch as Catch Can, for instance, had (has) all of those "dump 'em on their head" throws and a lot of the same sort of major joint lock which, if taken to completion, could lead to joint damage.  Everyone remembers "Strangler" Lewis and Frank Gotch's "Famous Toe Hold."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, they all came from that.  And if you go far enough back, all sporting fisticuffs or wrestling methods are based on combative techniques.  No dispute there.  I'm not unaware of the history of pugilism, as I'm sure you know.

However, such arts are no longer considered to be killing arts.  Let's not pretend that Greco-Roman wrestlers are taught methods intended to end a life.  Dim Mak is not to be found in the Marquis de Queensberry rules.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yes, they all came from that.  And if you go far enough back, all sporting fisticuffs or wrestling methods are based on combative techniques.  No dispute there.  I'm not unaware of the history of pugilism, as I'm sure you know.


Sure, but what I'm saying is that that "history" is a lot more recent than you are implying.  Mid-20th Century.  You know, right around the time that you and I were born.  



> However, such arts are no longer considered to be killing arts.  Let's not pretend that Greco-Roman wrestlers are taught methods intended to end a life.  Dim Mak is not to be found in the Marquis de Queensberry rules.


You might be surprised.  Many of these Pressure Point I can document up into the 1920's still being taught.  For that matter, the Solar Plexus blow and "The Button" are still stock-n-trade. 

Just because we don't commonly think of them as "killing arts" doesn't mean that it's not simmering there just below the surface.  Plenty of sweaty old gyms where you can still learn "Dirty Boxing," right?

Just like Judo.  Just because Atemi isn't frequently taught in the Judo Dojo doesn't mean that it's not in the official curriculum any more.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 19, 2012)

I hesitate to use the inclusion of "killing techniques" in a system as a defining marker if it is a martial art or not.  Let's face it, we all have seen schools with "killing techniques" that couldn't kill the lights, much less a human being.  I've been hit by western boxers, and without the wraps and gloves difusing the power transfer, and if in specific spots, I can assure you they do have the ability to kill.  Hell, hitting someone hard enough to give them multiple concussions can kill a person, and that's not a specific spot.  Throwing someone on thier head, neck, or making them land badly can end a life.  The ability to kill is there in sporting arts.  Now if the practitioner of a sporting art has the experience and knowledge to know how to apply those things is a different question.  I would also question whther a TMA student with those "killing techniques" would even have a decent chance of getting a killing technique.  It isn't something you can exactly train completley, and more often than not those missing details are what makes the difference.  Besides all that, who really wants to kill a person?!

Cracked can be awful funny and should not be taken seriously.  With all due respect to Martial Talk and all of the posters (including myself) no web site or forum should be taken too seriously.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Again, not intended as a killing art.  Wrestling and boxing in modern-day parlance have evolved as simple sport, not self-defense (regardless of how good they are when used in that sense).  I'm not arguing that any of them are not martial arts.  But with regard to 'killing with your bare hands' as the OP queried, boxing, wrestling, etc, are not that.  They have no killing techniques that are in their systems.  Yes, you can certainly kill someone if you're a good enough wrestler.  Or, for that matter, just a really bad dude, some kind of serious street fighter.  But that wasn't the question.


Indeed - I kind of expected that. Which is why Im inclined to reply with, Judo is considered a Martial Art.

I know youre not arguing against what they are, mind. Im not trying to convince you of everything, Im just discussing


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 20, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Indeed - I kind of expected that. Which is why Im inclined to reply with, Judo is considered a Martial Art.
> 
> I know youre not arguing against what they are, mind. Im not trying to convince you of everything, Im just discussing


I don't know. You sounded pretty convincing to me.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 20, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> I don't know. You sounded pretty convincing to me.


Ill take that as a compliment, good sir


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Indeed - I kind of expected that. Which is why Im inclined to reply with, Judo is considered a Martial Art.
> 
> I know youre not arguing against what they are, mind. Im not trying to convince you of everything, Im just discussing



Right.  But I think I got misconstrued somewhere along the line.  I said of course boxing, wrestling, judo, and the like are martial arts.  I would never say they are not.  The OP's article talked about deadly martial arts, and martial arts that do not have 'killing moves' or 'finishing moves' as part of the curriculum aren't that.  They're still martial arts.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 20, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Right.  But I think I got misconstrued somewhere along the line.  I said of course boxing, wrestling, judo, and the like are martial arts.  I would never say they are not.  The OP's article talked about deadly martial arts, and martial arts that do not have 'killing moves' or 'finishing moves' as part of the curriculum aren't that.  They're still martial arts.


Yeah, but consider Judo throwing someone into a fire hydrant. They could die. LOL


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Yeah, but consider Judo throwing someone into a fire hydrant. They could die. LOL



So could chess if you jammed your chess pieces into your opponent's various orifices, I suppose.  Shall we now call that a killing move in chess?


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> So could chess if you jammed your chess pieces into your opponent's various orifices, I suppose. Shall we now call that a killing move in chess?



Judo is a killing art.

Hold a choke long enough, and the person you're choking dies from lack of blood to the brain.

Crush a windpipe with a choke, and the person you're choking dies-sometimes drowning in their own blood.

Almost all of judos throws require only the slightest alteration to drop the uke directly onto their head. A couple contain hidden percussives that make the action of the throw itself pretty much fatal.

Joke all ya want. As for the fire-hydrant, a funny story:

Before Mr. T became famous, he was a famous bouncer in Chicago-in fact, it was  a "Bouncing Contest" on one of the networks that led to his fame. The way the story goes, someone stabbed a "friend" of his at the club where he worked, and he "escorted" the gentleman outside and dropped him on a fire hydrant, _nine times_.

That guy lived, though I imagine he wasn't very happy about it at the time.....:lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Judo is a killing art.



Judo is a martial art.
Judo is a sport.
Judo is a valid and worthy self-defense method.

All of the above I agree with.

Judo is not a killing art.  It contains no killing or finishing moves.  It can be used to kill.  So can chainsaws.  That doesn't change what it is.

And while I agree that there are many martial arts which *do* contain so-called 'killing moves' that are not necessarily such, there are also plenty which contain moves intended to kill, described as killing moves, taught as killing moves, and if applied correctly, will certainly kill.  That is a killing art.

Not that I would want to be stacked by Mister T.  On a Fire Hydrant or a mat.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 20, 2012)

The early days of judo were much different then the teachings of today. There were strikes associated with the art. It was tamed down as with many of the early arts to accommodate this ever popular "sport"............... Judo chop comes to mind, of which there was one.................  

http://judoinfo.com/rules2.htm


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2012)

seasoned said:


> The early days of judo were much different then the teachings of today. There were strikes associated with the art. It was tamed down as with many of the early arts to accommodate this ever popular "sport"............... Judo chop comes to mind, of which there was one.................
> 
> http://judoinfo.com/rules2.htm



Is this the early days?  I rest my case.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Is this the early days? I rest my case.



No, but some of us were taught by people who learned in the early days. 

Step onto _my_ mat? It's still pretty much the early days....:lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2012)

elder999 said:


> No, but some of us were taught by people who learned in the early days.
> 
> Step onto _my_ mat? It's still pretty much the early days....:lfao:



I would be honored to be damaged by you.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 20, 2012)

elder999 said:


> No, but some of us were taught by people who learned in the early days.
> 
> Step onto _my_ mat? It's still pretty much the early days....:lfao:





Bill Mattocks said:


> I would be honored to be damaged by you.



I, would be honored to watch....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 20, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> So could chess if you jammed your chess pieces into your opponent's various orifices, I suppose.  Shall we now call that a killing move in chess?


Of course not, Bill! Geez! However, when we play chess I make a move so awesome, you die from the shame, it does then become a Killing Art. This is why I don't play anyone over Fifty. I have a heart.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 20, 2012)

elder999 said:


> ...he "escorted" the gentleman outside and dropped him on a fire hydrant, _nine times_.
> 
> That guy lived, though I imagine he wasn't very happy about it at the time.....:lfao:



and from Touch of death: 





> However, when we play chess I make a move so awesome, you die from the shame, it does then become a Killing Art. This is why I don't play anyone over Fifty. I have a heart.



So, this means that judo is not a killing art, since even from your chosen circumstance being repeated nine times it does not kill (although to be fair, Mr.T may have just been pitying the fool and letting him live), while chess has moves that are so awesome, it causes death from shame? Then while Judo is not a killing art chess is? Awesome! I should just drop martial arts and play chess instead!


----------

